# Identify This?



## johnjeffrey (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm a first time poster, first plow, first heavy duty PU, and I need help.
I just bought a used and cheap 1990 F250 with a plow (Western?) I wasn't in the market for a plow, but figure it's a nice thing to have to do my own and a few friend's driveways and it came along for the ride, or something like that.
From what I can see this is a Western plow and pump. Can any of you ID it for sure? It's missing a spring and markers and could use some clean up and paint.
I'd like to know the pump model, and whether or not the plow is a Western. Any guesses at the age of this set up? I don't know if it was bought new with the truck or what.
Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## johnjeffrey (Jan 6, 2004)

*identify this lift*

'm a first time poster, first plow, first heavy duty PU, and I need help.
This is the lift mentioned in my last post.
I just bought a used and cheap 1990 F250 with a plow (Western?) I wasn't in the market for a plow, but figure it's a nice thing to have to do my own and a few friend's driveways and it came along for the ride, or something like that.
From what I can see this is a Western plow and pump. Can any of you ID it for sure? It's missing a spring and markers and could use some clean up and paint.
I'd like to know the pump model, and whether or not the plow is a Western. Any guesses at the age of this set up? I don't know if it was bought new with the truck or what.
Thanks in advance for any info.
Here's the lift
johnjeffrey has attached this image:


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

a meyer ST-90 blade with a missing tripspring


----------



## easthavenplower (Aug 21, 2003)

yep deffinitly a meyer plow


----------



## johnjeffrey (Jan 6, 2004)

*2 trip springs not 3*

Thanks for the help so far guys. One more question, The current model ST7.5 and ST 90 Meyer plows have 3 trip springs. The one I have has only 2 (only 1 right now, 1 is missing.
Did older Meyer plows have only 2 springs?
Thanks again.
Jeff


----------



## Grant (Jan 23, 2001)

Yes, the old ST90's had only 2 springs. I had one years ago and left it that way. A little aggravating when it trips in hard packed snow, but much more forgiving when you hit an obstacle and the plow slams back. That is what usually kills the pins and sleeves on experienced Meyer plows.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

you can buy a st90 with two trip springs


----------

